# turn signals



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

not that this particially is a Ford question, but when i have my trailer hooked up to my ford f-350 the lights on the trailer will blink really fast and not too bright. Everything seems to work but that. Any ideas?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Aww... I was hoping this was a rant page about people not choosing to use the turn signals they all paid so much for in their vehicles! It's an incredible pet peeve of mine


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

ah if you look at the trailer lights, im not sure if you have led's or not but that is def a possibility they could be causing some issues


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

no not l.e.d., just regular bulbs


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Needs the flasher changed to a heavy duty style. Many trucks only come with a standard duty style flasher and will make the signals blink fast when additional load (extra lights) is added to the circuit.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Definitely the flasher. Pull the blue #224 flasher out of the convenience box under the dash on the drivers side and replace it with a #552 heavy duty flasher.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

The trailer recepticals could be dirty? try cleaning them. Make sure the prongs are always lubed.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It's the blinker unit, replace it with the heavy duty on. The hazard blinker circuit may also have it's own unit which also needs replaced. The extra light bulbs lit will kill a regular duty unit.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It's the flasher as B&B said. I see it all the time. You can try to clean the male and female ends of the trailer and truck wiring just to be sure, but my money is on the flasher.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just do what I did on my ranger. I just took out the hazards flasher and put it in the turn signal flashers and put the turn in the 4 ways and it fix the problem and was a cheap fix. You dont always use your 4 ways. So what if there slow when you use them. My f250 has no issues with the turn signals and it is the stock one.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

f250man;549833 said:


> So what if there slow when you use them.


They would be Fast not slow if you flipped them.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Tell the State Trooper what you did when he safety check's your truck. Spend the money and do it right. If it's a plow truck your lighting the plow lights too. So you now have 2 extra heavy draw bulbs lit.(with the trailer) Four with the hazard lights flashing.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

basher;549639 said:


> Definitely the flasher. Pull the blue #224 flasher out of the convenience box under the dash on the drivers side and replace it with a #552 heavy duty flasher.


So i'm replacing a relay or a fuse or what? Yeah... i am an idiot


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Get your owners manual and find the TURN SIGNAL FLASHER, it will most likely be blue, part #224. Replace it with a #552 HD flasher.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

99& up superduty's use a flasher module not a reg flasher( it's electronic) it's usually a dealer item and it is burried in the dash.If you get a new one ask for one that does not have the bulb out warning and it willm even work with leds.


----------

